
Trump issues executive orders against ByteDance and WeChat - ajhai
https://www.washingtonpost.com/technology/2020/08/06/trump-tiktok-executive-order/
======
gfxgirl
This is really scary to me. I don't like the idea that some apps might be
dangerous but I like even less the idea that the government gets to choose for
me what apps I can and can't run. It's not just that. It's also arguably going
to escalate.

I be much happier with technical solutions I think. Better app sandboxes.
Better permission models. I don't know all the things a corp profile can set
on iOS or Android but if they wanted a pass-list (apps your allowed to run) or
a ban-list (app you're not allowed to run) or even by publisher or permissions
your not allowed to give that seems like a much better solution to me.

For example: Based on corp settings, disallow users from giving any app that's
not been pre-approved, access to low-level networking or bluetooth or NFC.

Also the OSes IMO should implement strong network permissions where an app can
ask for full network access OR the can ask for say only http/https to
*.domain.com. with the latter being pushes as the norm and the full access
being rare, marked as "danger" and blockable by a corp profile.

Maybe I don't understand all the issues.

